# German Shorthair Pointer Pup



## mebauer (Nov 7, 2008)

1 male GSP registered pup. Was born on September 29th 2008. He is a fun loving puppy in need of a good home. He has had all of his shots up to 6 weeks. Will make an excellent hunter. We call him Max! 

$100 or BO

Contact 320-732-6224 or 320-491-3636

Max is the pup on the left in the photo, held in my right arm.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## mebauer (Nov 7, 2008)

We are in central MN...around the Sauk Centre/Long Prairie Area!


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP (May 6, 2008)

I'll take the handler.


----------



## mebauer (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry...she's taken!


----------

